# HCC for GPUs officially released



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

WCG has issued a new press release, officially releasing the Help Conquer Cancer application for GPUs to the public:


			
				WCG Website said:
			
		

> This capability allows our members to contribute using their machines' graphics cards, thus giving our community of volunteers another avenue to advance the Help Conquer Cancer research project.


Source
This should mean that we'll have consistent GPU WUs--which will be amazing!  The PPD that these do is phenomenal--bright days are ahead for the Team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

So when is this going to take effect?

Nevermind I have a bunch loaded up right now. Doing 2 at a time, gotta love crossfire.

I have 20 wu's right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So when is this going to take effect?



Already in place.  All three of my GPUs are crunching now


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 10, 2012)

6870 reporting for duty


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

I just downloaded 107 more LOL


----------

